# 3" thick red & white oak boards for sale



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Helllo all,

I have about 1600 BF of very dry 3" thick red and white oak. I am asking $2.50 BF

They are mostly 10' long and vary in width from 6" to 12". Mostly in the 8" to 10" wide range.

Please email me if interested. I can send some photos.

Thanks, John


----------



## vigned1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello John,

I would be interested in the white oak. I am looking to mill some treads for a staircase. Can you provide some info on how much of the lot is white oak? Is it quarter or rift sawn? Pictures would be great as well.

Thanks,

Dennis 
[email protected]


----------



## Rabbet (Oct 19, 2009)

Would it be possible to ship some to Napa? Also pics if you have them.
Thanks
-Rabbet
str[email protected]


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I bought some of the maple from John. He is not set up for shipping but I can tell you a trip to his place is worth the time. I did see the oak while I was there and I can tell you there is a pile of it. The stack was a good 5 feet high, 6 feet wide and 10 feet long. ALL of the material appeared to be 12/4. I really think you need to make some time and check it out. He will make the trip worth our while on pricing and you will get to see a really nice shop as well.


----------

